# Dream betta



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Have you ever pictured a perfect betta or saw a betta on aquabid and drooled? In this thread you can share betta dreams and pictures if you like! Enjoy these wonderful pics. There will be voting on the best betta dreams on the 30th of July,2010. Winners get their pic in an album on my page or if no pic they get a award(picture) on their profile page. Non-winners still get a comment from me and befriend me if you like . This a contest I made up so I hope I can do it. It won't be official so...
Rules:
*No stealing,fighting, or cussing.
*Be nice
*Don't comment pointlessly.
*Have fun!
Follow these rules and I will put you on the voting list. They can just be ideas or pics. Don't go off topic. If there is bad fights or cussing you
1.get reported
2.message deleted
3.banned from commenting/posting on this thread
4.deleted from contest
Have fun thinking! 








This pic is from Arkeis.com I do not own it. Sorry if it does not show.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Aha! Just the place to show the two amazing bettas I saw on AB today! 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1279446129

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1279379968


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice bettas! Here is mine:








Not my betta, my dream betta.;-) Or this betta:








Again not mine. All of these pics go to their owners! I am not entering the contest.;-)
Good luck!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Come on guyz! You must of had a dream betta! You can post pics of them and still won't be in the contest if you wish that. Just post pics here here plz! 
My buds,wallywestisthebest and betta slave,and firekidoramu (PLZ DID I SPELL THAT RIGHT!) can come on to. Every 49 people who looked at this plz reply!


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

here is my dream betta....
i am in the contest :-D


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Yeah! That is sweet, dude!(or girl;-)) You are in!


----------



## lovetfk (Jul 16, 2010)

*dream betta(im in the contest)*










these i think are amazing and they are my dream betta!!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

lol Awesome! Love the dream bettas! I posted three!


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

i am a girl :-D


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

My dream betta would be a giant metallic purple, orange, and yellow marble crowntail plakat ... ohhhh baby!!!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

lol That would be awesome. Maybe you can try to breed to get one!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Droooool......











I would buy him if I could. XD


----------



## KBoone (Jul 12, 2010)

My dream Betta is a Platinum White HM. Not hard to find, I know. But I am horribly picky about finnage. It's one of those "I'll know it when I see it!" things.

That WAS my dream Betta until I saw this. . .

http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=3965 BEAUTIFUL. Unfortunately, someone beat me to it. >_<

And this . . . http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=3973

Apparently, Kyle and I have VERY similar taste in Bettas. S'okay. I found some nice ones that will be arriving shortly.  I'm VERY tempted to add more. She has some beautiful fish on there! Dang the person who posted who address on here. You've ruined me!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Great betta dreams! Seems everyone is drooling lol.


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

My dream betta would be a vt red fins orange body


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry it's so big... He's in the contest.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1279887009 That would be awesome!


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

shinybetta said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1279887009 That would be awesome!


 
:nicefish:is it in the contest?


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

So cute and pretty and awesome fish! Man, I will take all them and buy them if I have space! Wait? Basement with 100 2.5-5 gallon tanks! Need... more... BETTAS!!


----------

